# (Masterarbeit) Student sucht Teilnehmer für Fragebogen. --Thema: „Audio-Qualität“



## Treestyle (22. September 2014)

*(Masterarbeit) Student sucht Teilnehmer für Fragebogen. --Thema: „Audio-Qualität“*

Liebe PC`ler

Ich suche dringend für meine Masterarbeit Probanden die diesen Fragebogen ausfüllen könnten.

  Bitte klickt auf folgenden Link und nehmt teil.   

https://indivsurvey.de/Melodie/13902/hhK8rb


 Im Zuge einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit führe ich diese Forschungsumfrage zum Thema "Audio-Qualität" durch. Der Fragebogen dauert 5-10 Minuten.  Bei der Teilnahme habt ihr die Möglichkeit einen Wertegutschein von Amazon in Höhe von 30 € zu gewinnen. 


Die Ergebnisse werden hier gerne bei Interesse zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt zusammengefasst.

  Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Zybba (22. September 2014)

*AW: (Masterarbeit) Student sucht Teilnehmer für Fragebogen. --Thema: „Audio-Qualität“*

Ist es nicht eher hinderlich, eine Verlosung einzubinden?

Man hat sicher mehr Teilnehmer.
Allerdings besteht doch die Gefahr, dass Leute nur den Gutschein wollen und einfach schnell durch klicken?
Das schreit doch nach einem verfälschten Ergebnis?


----------



## rabe08 (22. September 2014)

*AW: (Masterarbeit) Student sucht Teilnehmer für Fragebogen. --Thema: „Audio-Qualität“*



Zybba schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher hinderlich, eine Verlosung einzubinden?
> 
> Man hat sicher mehr Teilnehmer.
> Allerdings besteht doch die Gefahr, dass Leute nur den Gutschein wollen und einfach schnell durch klicken?
> Das schreit doch nach einem verfälschten Ergebnis?


 
Es ist bei universitären Umfragen üblich, so einen kleinen Anreiz anzubieten. Um am Ende geht es um möglichst viele Teilnehmer, sieht immer besser aus, wenn bei den Fragen steht n=1.123.345 als n=5


----------



## Jimini (22. September 2014)

*AW: (Masterarbeit) Student sucht Teilnehmer für Fragebogen. --Thema: „Audio-Qualität“*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Es ist bei universitären Umfragen üblich, so einen kleinen Anreiz anzubieten. Um am Ende geht es um möglichst viele Teilnehmer, sieht immer besser aus, wenn bei den Fragen steht n=1.123.345 als n=5


 Richtig. Man findet ohne solche Anreize schlichtweg kaum noch Versuchspersonen. Die Gefahr, dass Leute sich schnell durchklicken, hat man so oder so - aber das kann man meist ganz gut rausrechnen.
@ Treestyle: es wäre schön, wenn du wirklich die Ergebnisse hier posten könntest, sobald du die Studie beendet hast. Quasi als Dankeschön an die Plattform hier dafür, dass du hier Akquise betreiben durftest 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Zybba (22. September 2014)

*AW: (Masterarbeit) Student sucht Teilnehmer für Fragebogen. --Thema: „Audio-Qualität“*

Ok, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.
Auf mich wirkt das schon beinahe unseriös. ^^


Na dann gewinne ich später mal was!


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2014)

*AW: (Masterarbeit) Student sucht Teilnehmer für Fragebogen. --Thema: „Audio-Qualität“*

Wenn ich die Intention richtig verstehe sollte ich die Umfrage nicht gerade auf dem Tablet durch gehen, oder?


----------

